# giant RES and me in Mexico Puerta valta (sp?) and other pics



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

[IMG=640x480]http://i15.tinypic.com/5y0ky8l.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=480x640]http://i7.tinypic.com/53qentf.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i11.tinypic.com/4ts6rf5.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i1.tinypic.com/6fs0rp5.jpg[/IMG]


i breed crickets for my turtles....

[IMG=640x480]http://i2.tinypic.com/6c8hdgg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow thats A HUGE red eared slider.I wonder how much it ways.Are those dessert tortoisese?Don't laugh at me im not good at spelling.


----------



## Josh (Aug 30, 2007)

that is a giant RES! nice photo! i've been to puerta vallarta before but i never saw a turtle quite like that!


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 30, 2007)

How big was that res??


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

Rees2 said:


> Wow thats A HUGE red eared slider.I wonder how much it ways.Are those dessert tortoisese?Don't laugh at me im not good at spelling.



it was pretty heavy. a local just found it in a pond when i said turtle in spanish... tortuga. yea those are my adult male and female desert tortoises (DT for short).


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 30, 2007)

jenrell23 said:


> How big was that res??



id say at least 12 inches, and thats just the shell, it had a huge tail


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 31, 2007)

I can only imagine, They get some pretty big tails.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 3, 2007)

South American sliders like that one are always bigger then our native North American ones. That one is adorable and looks healthy! Good find! 


Love your torties! They are soo cute!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

How long have you had your DTs?


----------



## T-P (Sep 12, 2007)

nicepics


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks TP

jacqui-- 5 years


----------



## tortoiseluv (Oct 21, 2007)

HUGE!


----------

